# Hummingbirds



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't have much experience with them and thinking of gettin a BIG screen model. What's the big difference between the Onix, Helix, 1100 series?
I would like side and down image but if I have to give up one it would be down.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

Numbered series are discontinued models ...

HELIX is the replacement for the numbered series with added features ... Brighter screen, faster processors, built in AutoChart Live mapping (in HELIX 9, 10, 12) ... Same 2d, SI and computer generated DI as in the discontinued numbered series ...

1 extra note ... HELIX 12 has CHIRP 2d sounder capability built in ... But comes stock with the same XHS 9 HDSI 180 T xducer as HELIX 10 ... But can also use some AIRMAR CHIRP xducers ...

ONIX is the flagship and completely different series ...fully customizable, different operating system, dedicated DI, CHIRP capable (with additional hardware required), map sharing, CrossTouch (and all button models available as NT versions) ...

Rickie


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Kind of a loaded question in the original post. First off, how much money do you plan on spending? If money was no object, hands down the answer is Onix. It is top of the line stuff and it will do a great job on both SI and DI. 
All 3 families of sounders that you listed are good units. The 1100 is the previous generation of fish finder... nothing against it but, if it were me, I would want a bargain price for it... and I think that if one is patient you will find them at really good prices. Helix's are going to be solid performers in the mid-level budget range. (My personal preference on the Helix units would be nothing less than the 10 and possibly reach for the 12 if the price/budget somehow met.)
So start by figuring out how much you will spend, what you expect from the unit, how long you think that you will own it and what are your future expansion plans (i.e. adding more units, or adding a tmotor with iPilot Link, or even a 360 unit.) These question will help narrow it down for you. 
Also, the most common piece of advice you will see is to get the biggest screen in your price range... you don't want to have regrets a year from now.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Not looking to disagree with advice already given or ruffle anyone's feathers. That being said just what is exactly the most important thing that you plan on doing with your next unit. The much ballyhooed Onix series by Humminbird was released for consumer use way before it was ready. Forums were filled by irate users who just invested 2500-3500 dollars for something that did not work as advertised. It is now an impressive unit after a couple of software up dates.

Often in the electronics pressure to hurry to market before the competition releases something even better is enormous. Every unit on the market right now even the NEWEST one you get. Will be surpassed in the not too distant future

Back in the day when I was building computers. People would sink an extra thousand or so just to have the fastest processor available at that moment. IF that is important to you. Then buy the newest technology that you like.

In all the marketing hoopla we tend to forget the base aims of the fishfinder/gps combos original mission.To me the only time I consider upgrading my electronics. Is when a new technology comes out that my present unit is not capable of. I was running a 997 SI when networking came out. I wanted to network and the 997 had no provision for doing so. Unless you count interlink which was not all that great. I bought a 1198 and it is still on boat today. It is capable of doing everything I want it to do as far as Humminbirds go. 

When panoptix came out I bought a Garmin unit that was capable of operating it. By the way every time some new thing hits the market with electronics. Does not automatically make it desirable. For instance I can see where the forward looking panoptix would be of great benefit to a tournament bass fisherman. I selected the down view panoptix because of all the still fishing I do.

Decisions like this are only ones you can make for yourself. Sit down think about how you fish 90% of the time not the odd 10 %. Get the unit that fits those needs that has the biggest screen and the smallest price. Read all you can on here and different other site. crappie dot com and bass boat central are two excellent sites for all types of electronics.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

You can get a factory refurbished raymarine c97 for 600 bucks. Imo wich includes lots of saltwater experience, raymarine is far superior. You should go to their website and check them out.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I bought a 1199 combo for 50% off reg? price at F&S. The price was so low I couldn't turn it down!


----------

